# 11 images to 11 projectors or 1 image on all



## legacy (Jul 27, 2011)

We have a client wanting to send jpeg slides show to 11 locations. Most of the time these 11 locations would be showing different images but would also want to group them or have the same on all . Although they are just wanting graphics and jpegs the ability to show vids would be the added bonus... any help would be appreciated with this product or suggestions ... thought of digital signage servers, Propresenter, Hippo, 


Lee


----------



## cpf (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like a job for a Mac Pro running QLab with as many graphics cards as possible stuffed inside, then dual/triplehead2go boxes to split the outputs of those cards into the required number. What's the resolution of the displays? Are the resolutions all the same? 

If budget is an issue for a Mac pro (spoiler alert: don't buy the graphics cards direct from Apple, buy them from a real retailer like Newegg) you could use a windows tower and other software (I don't remember names right now) instead.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 28, 2011)

What's the distance to these screens?
Expected resolution?
Context - are we talking a permanent install to run 18 hours a day 7 days a week or a show or what?
Any constraints on inputs to the displays?


----------



## legacy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> What's the distance to these screens?
> Expected resolution?
> Context - are we talking a permanent install to run 18 hours a day 7 days a week or a show or what?
> Any constraints on inputs to the displays?



None of these factors matter thanks though


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 28, 2011)

legacy said:


> None of these factors matter thanks though


 
I'm sorry, but you're asking us for product recommendations but not willing to define what the product is meant to do?

There's a very wide variety of options that can perform that basic task you are after, but whether you want a 480i signal of a HD signal is going to make a HUGE difference. Liekwise if you want to have the screens a few metres apart that's one thing but if there are tens of metres between them that's a different story agaoin - cable loss will become an issue, especially at HD resolutions.

So since we can't narrow the scope, a variety of options:
Crestron Digital Media
RF Modulators
A VGA matrix switcher
A HD-SDI switcher
An IPTV based digital signage system
A PC behind each display and some form of control infrastructure
... and so the list continues


----------



## Technicalmancolton (Jul 28, 2011)

This sound like a awesome you should toatally up load pictures when you are done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 29, 2011)

Lee, some of Chris' questions are quite relative to your project. The applications of the various media players or digital display devices have substantial variability depending on their use. Also, depending on the resolution of the files, this can take quite a bit of difference in processing power. Time frame of using this system is critical since you would want to consider the ROI of purchase versus rental.

Something else that you need to share is a relative budget. There is a lot of difference between the quality of the devices as well as functionality, which can you sacrifice? Do you require an operator or does the client need to flip a switch and have it work? Do you have a preference of video signal, does it need to be digital or can it be analog? 

There are many solutions to this, but we need to remove some of the variables in order to assist you.


----------

